# AC97 Audio Probs

## jtmace

I have Gentoo1.2 up and running on my box.  I also have AC97 integrated sound. Upon install i looked for an AC97 module when configuring the kernel but did not see one. I did install modular support for the Via and CMI audio controllers..  Well i later found out my soundcard is an ALS100C AC97 controller. I need to get a module that supports that controller but do not want to have to compile a whole new kernel just for a module..  

Is this possible??

Do I have to recompile the kernel or can i just compile an individual module??

Can anyone help??

----------

## FINITE

You will need to recompile the kernel. Recompiling the kernel is not hard to do at all and the more you do it, i guess I should say, the less nerve-racking it gets. Then you need to run "make menuconfig" (Im sure you know how) and in the sound section enable only sound support. Do not add support (and remove support) for any sound cards  or chips. Exit and save the kernel and then run make dep etc.. From there fallow the Gentoo Desktop Guide. The sound module you need is "snd-ac97_codec" witch will be available after emerging alsa-driver (might need just snd-ac97). Easiest way to find out is to just type in a terminal "modprobe snd-ac97 or ac97_codec". If it doesn't work you get an error if it does nothing happens you just get another prompt. Read the desktop guide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jtmace

Yeah I figured i'd have to recompile, but was hoping some of the 'enlightened' gentoo folk would know a workaround..  I already recompiled a few times and was trying anything to not do it again..   Once to fix a horde of problems on my virgin install, next to fix something minor, but both times it freaked X out bigtime.. I had to manually create XF86Config by hand because xf86cfg would no longer work..  oh well..  when i find time to do it i guess i'll have to..  

thanks for your help..

----------

## FINITE

It should not cause any problems with X at all. What viedo card do you have? See, I have an Nvidia GF2ti. When I recompile the kernel I have to re-emerge the driver and glx modules for it. Otherwise X won't start but its not a problem with X.

----------

